# Anyone have experience with Vortechs and DA controllers?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm told that there may be some problems using a Vortech (MP10) with a DA Controller. A friend told me that the Vortech controller had to be reset because the pump wouldn't restart after stopping with the DA controller.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm guessing no then.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I seen the title I thought you were talking about a truck engine lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha....not a Chevy guy.


----------

